# Classical Music Institute - San Antonio - 2017-18 Season



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

We are in the process of rebranding from the Chamber Orchestra of San Antonio so our official season announcement will be on September 12. If anyone is in San Antonio on these dates please join us and send me a note!!

*"To Music" - Bach to Bach*
October 7, 2017 - 7:30 p.m.

Inspired by the early 19th Century Schubertiade, "To Music" is a new series highlighting a composer's body of work. Bach to Bach, an evening dedicated to the music of Johann Sebastian Bach, will feature David Heller on harpsichord, Associate Concertmaster Simón Gollo, violinist Mari Lee, and flutist François Minaux. The program will include Bach's Violin Concerto in E major, Brandenburg Concerto No. 5, and excerpts from the _St. Matthew Passion_, Cello Suite No. 1, Sonata for Flute and Keyboard in B minor, and Violin Sonata No. 3.

*A Modern Trifecta*
Celebrating San Antonio's Tricentennial
February 10, 2018

Mihai Marica, cello
Gemma New, conductor

Arvo Pärt - _Trisagion_
Leonardo Balada - Caprichos No. 5 "Hommage to Isaac Albeniz"
John Adams - _Shaker Loops_
Leonardo Balada - _A Little Night Music in Harlem_

*Love, Transcending Three Centuries*
Celebrating San Antonio's Tricentennial
June 15-16, 2018

Francisco Fullana, violin
J.P. Jofre, bandoneon
José Luis Gomez, conductor

Luigi Boccherini - _Musica notturna delle strade di Madrid_
J.P. Jofre - Double Concerto No. 2 for Violin and Bandoneon *US Premiere*
Rodion Shchedrin - _Carmen_ Suite


----------

